# Procharger installed 2005 GTO



## Mike Kortney (Nov 28, 2005)

I see that there is a lot of questions regarding superchargers for the 2005 GTO. I did my research a few months ago on the forum and received excellent feedback. Thanks Baron IV and Big Mike.

Baron IV did an excellent job explaining the difference between Roots and the procharger types. He was on the money. Of course I chose the Procharger instead of the roots but at least I knew exactly the pros and cons.
I owe it to the forum to lay out everything I bought, stats, problems etc.

Let me just say that being one of the first in the game there was a large learning curve for my installer. They have done a ton of LS1's but no LS2's. The install was simple but the Procharger did not come with an engine management system. They used the UNICHIP for most. It took them a couple of weeks to overcome an engine management glitch. 
I don't undertand it all so I will copy my tuners take on the original problem.
"his suggestion was to use the Predator to 
handle the limp mode issues that the SC cars are causing (he told me the 
exact same issues his cars have had without me even mentioning it so I 
know he knows exactly what is going on). Then he said we should use the 
Unichip to handle all the other tuning. "
So we had to use a UNICHIP and Predator solution (custom tune to correct limp problem). Ok so after a couple weeks they finally got it going.

Here is what I put into the car:
ATI Procharger Tuner Kit $4,674
Unichip Q Series Piggy back module $486
Unichip Turbo Module $120
42 lb injectors (6) $539
Spec 3+ Clutch $449
SLP 160 degree thermostat $20
Predator tuner $500
Predator custom tune $120
Tires: Nitto Drag Radials 275 40 17 $275
Dyno Tune $485 (many readings until they got it right)

Here is what I got for all of that:
503 at the wheel HP
RWTorque 440 lbs
Haven't been to the track yet

I kind of like the fact that I can drive around pretty normal (except for the really cool turbo type whislting) at the lower RPM's. When I want to race and jump on it flies. Starts boosting around 3,000 - 3,500 RPM's. Peak HP is around 5,500 - 6,000. I wouldn't mind pushing everything down a little but again I like the normal driving as well. When I need the power it doesn't take long to get there.

I will post track #'s as soon as I get them.
I don't know much about the mechanics so don't ask any technical questions. I just know I love the goat and just wanted some more speed. Really didn't need the extra power, already beats most cars but what the hell.
You can never have to much. in a few months I know I will be looking for more. Human nature.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats! Any pics? How about a video? Enjoy!!!:cheers


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Numbers, thats almost the same thing i want to do


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NJICE!!!!:cheers 
:agree 
I want to Go Pro-Charger in my GOAT as well
Phil2 has got an 04 with a Pro-charger
If you dont mind which one did you get the P series or the D series?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Topped the 500 mark eh? Impressive!! 
Now you need a big, mean, nasty cam to help that monster breathe. Then some heads. Then maybe LTs (not necessarily in that order). That should put you well into the 600 rwhp club.
Congratulations. Enjoy it. :cheers


----------



## gto500hp (Nov 13, 2005)

*why when you can get a turbo?*

why when you can get a turbo? and alot better for motor www.ststurbo.com/home then you can pull 9's


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

gto500hp said:


> why when you can get a turbo? and alot better for motor www.ststurbo.com/home then you can pull 9's


Some people don't like turbo lag and they can't afford twin, or dual turbos. 
I have strongly considered the remote mount system from sts, so by no means am I putting them down. They've got a truly innovative product. I would be more inclined to get two turbos, each tuned/sized differently in order to cut down on turbo lag. With that said, a properly fitted turbocharger and a properly set-up car can experience minimal turbo lag, but it won't eliminate it completely...that's just an inherent design limitation of the turbo and the way it works.
As always, it comes down to what a person wants, and what they can tolerate. Mike came to the conclusion, after much debate, studying and research, that the centrifugal supercharger was for him. That's great that he took the time to look into the different methods of increasing performance and he chose the one which was closest to what he wanted for his car. Most people don't put a whole lot of thought into their supercharger purchase...they just go out and buy the centrifugal and then wonder why they don't get any boost until over halfway through the RPM range...then do potentially very bad things like put on a significantly smaller pulley to get it to spin up a bit faster/earlier and end up destroying their engine. 
For me, there's no replacement for positive displacement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Are there forged internals in the 05? Even if there are, Mike, you might want to keep your psi down until the tune is perfected because the GTO already has a high compression ratio and I've heard of a lot of people blowing engines with Prochargers.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Unichip WTF? All you have to do is tune the ECM, we do blown 05's (and even one 06!) all the time!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Unichip WTF? All you have to do is tune the ECM, we do blown 05's (and even one 06!) all the time!


:agree ..... I didn't understand it either, seems like a HUGE waist of money.


----------

